# Mud motor muffler?



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Q muffler or cross over?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cross over will give you more power. I'm getting the carb crossover combo next year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I just read the single crossover has a silencing baffle that makes it like a q but u can take it off. I'm doing the upgrade sometime this summer. Does anyone know how effective the gearing change is?


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Lewy, I had the crossover and went to the Q. I hardly noticed any loss of power after putting the Q on. I did noticed a difference in noise. If you want a tough sound go with the crossover, if you want to hear a little better, go with the Q. As for the upgrade, the mikuni carb is awesome. You will love it. I added that after the Q muffler was installed. I noticed a big difference..you wont be disappointed. Enjoy!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Bps says a 12*11 prop for it. Its going to be a whole new boat.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

lewy149 said:


> Bps says a 12*11 prop for it. Its going to be a whole new boat.


12*11 prop?? Are you refering to the big blade? I noticed a nice difference with that as well.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Must be the big blade all I'd seen up till now was 12*9. But on Bps website the got a 12*11 http://www.backwaterperformancesystems.com/Propeller.html


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, big blade prop. I ran with the silencer on the crossover and still think it is louder than the Q. Never had a decibal meter to say for sure. As for a gear change, I think I would do those upgrades to see what rpms you are running then change gears if needed. I was really into the upgrades, but that is as far as I went.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I'm looking carbs muffler n new prop. I already got the weight distributed right so I'm getting good water to prop and not fighting to get on plain. I'm hoping to get 24-27 loaded.


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a 35hp Vanguard Mudbuddy.Put the fancy single exhaust on it.Still was dog with 3 people and gear in a 1750 Gatortrax.Thought about doing all these upgrades carbs,heads and whatever else was needed.So thought my answer would be Mudbuddy Black Death 5500 and Dual single exhaust.Bought the Black Death great engine for 2 people and gear.Add more people and its a dog.Couldn't plane it.Just plowed the waves.If it was me and my boat go with a 45 mag from mudbuddy or go to a 5000 series.I would go find someone with these motors and go out for a ride.I think your going to be disappointed if your go the way your thinking with the load your planning on carrying.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

rosimike said:


> I had a 35hp Vanguard Mudbuddy.Put the fancy single exhaust on it.Still was dog with 3 people and gear in a 1750 Gatortrax.Thought about doing all these upgrades carbs,heads and whatever else was needed.So thought my answer would be Mudbuddy Black Death 5500 and Dual single exhaust.Bought the Black Death great engine for 2 people and gear.Add more people and its a dog.Couldn't plane it.Just plowed the waves.If it was me and my boat go with a 45 mag from mudbuddy or go to a 5000 series.I would go find someone with these motors and go out for a ride.I think your going to be disappointed if your go the way your thinking with the load your planning on carrying.


Branta has the same boat as I do with a 45 black death and after talking to mud buddy n freeway motors sports the upgrades make my 35 a 45 black death basically. Branta told ne be gets 26 with 4 guys. Not sure if he really did his floor prior to that. But I know both our boats carried a ton a weight in the floor foam. My boat is fine 2 guys dog n gear right now. I was thinking of just a prop to start cause mine hit. After talking to Jim he said the carbs is where its at but without the total upgrade you'll never see its full potential. I can order the parts for 1300 and instal on my own. May just start with prop n exhaust cause I hate the black one. I replaced it once and it cracked again within a year. Jim down there also said I wouldn't see an increase in top speed but under load I'd still achieve my rpms needed to haul a load. Looking forward to more input. Just getting everything I've heard or researched so far. Thanks for the help


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

The only thing saving you is is the width of your boat.Mine was narrow so I had less room to disperse the weight.As far as Mudbuddy goes I talked with Clint and Micah.They know there stuff.Also bought both of my mudmotors from Freeway and had a Go Devil 35hp Surface Drive.No offense that is the famous line add carbs and exhaust and you'll be right where you need to be.Heard that line already.Maybe it will work for your boat and situation.To me these mudmotors are great when its calm.They perform awesome.Get a Chop and its a whole new ball game.Look into asking Jim about the 45 mag and the difference between your upgrades and that motor.I'll bet it will take one season with a exhaust and carb upgrade and you'll want more out of that motor.Ask the same question on Mud Motor Talk and see what guys say.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

rosimike said:


> The only thing saving you is is the width of your boat.Mine was narrow so I had less room to disperse the weight.As far as Mudbuddy goes I talked with Clint and Micah.They know there stuff.Also bought both of my mudmotors from Freeway and had a Go Devil 35hp Surface Drive.No offense that is the famous line add carbs and exhaust and you'll be right where you need to be.Heard that line already.Maybe it will work for your boat and situation.To me these mudmotors are great when its calm.They perform awesome.Get a Chop and its a whole new ball game.Look into asking Jim about the 45 mag and the difference between your upgrades and that motor.I'll bet it will take one season with a exhaust and carb upgrade and you'll want more out of that motor.Ask the same question on Mud Motor Talk and see what guys say.


I've had my stock motor in rough water. I have no problems. Jim and Micah both said buy the carbs, exhaust and new prop. Then maybe try gearing. Both said my width is a negative. I've never ran less than 20 with 2 people n gear. Even now with a bad prop ill have to GPS but I'm close to 18-20.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ill have to find it but found were another guy wrote a good article on this and achieved what I'm looking for. Also I don't believe its the chop that gets it but the high wind. My Boat was hard to get on plain in high wind but now with the changes I've made already it has no problems.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the crossover on my BD4500 and have no complaints thus far. Noise has never really been an issue....Yes, its loud, but aren't most high performance motors?! I have never run the motor with the baffle removed, but removal is simple. The motor is mounted on the back of a 1754 War Eagle and the rig handles/performs very well in most conditions. Rougher water(Lake Erie/Trenton Channel) when its quite windy your not setting any speed or performance records regardless what rig you have. I can push my rig between 26-28 with 3 guys equaling around 500 lbs plus gear(decoys/guns/etc) in fairly calm water conditions. Finding the right gearing and setup for your typical load is the ticket. Once accomplished, trim her to the sweet spot and let her rip!!!


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

zep02 said:


> I have the crossover on my BD4500 and have no complaints thus far. Noise has never really been an issue....Yes, its loud, but aren't most high performance motors?! I have never run the motor with the baffle removed, but removal is simple. The motor is mounted on the back of a 1754 War Eagle and the rig handles/performs very well in most conditions. Rougher water(Lake Erie/Trenton Channel) when its quite windy your not setting any speed or performance records regardless what rig you have. I can push my rig between 26-28 with 3 guys equaling around 500 lbs plus gear(decoys/guns/etc) in fairly calm water conditions. Finding the right gearing and setup for your typical load is the ticket. Once accomplished, trim her to the sweet spot and let her rip!!!


Yeah balancing my boat too. I had to much rear end sag. I was reading on that Carb kit and it changes more than just my Carb. Ill do another call to mud buddy and make sure its what I want. I'm curious on the gearing as well. In the end it doesn't matter what motor being able to maintain the rpms or get more is all we r talking about.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty sure I'm going with the cross over


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

The guys at mudbuddy (Micah especially) are great. Very knowledgeable and honest in regards to helping people set up their rigs/motors. Remember, questioning and research is free!!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

All of the motors everyone is mentioning start with the 35 van. with upgrades. Heads, carb, exhust, rods & pistons, roller rockers etc. Shawn if you've got he motor all ready you can take it as far as you want. You can take it to the 7000 bamf if you want to spend the money. In my opinion theres really no reason to buy a new motor if you have the 35 now to start with. Mod the bee otch and grab a hand full of throttle and hang on. 
Smoke


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

smoke said:


> All of the motors everyone is mentioning start with the 35 van. with upgrades. Heads, carb, exhust, rods & pistons, roller rockers etc. Shawn if you've got he motor all ready you can take it as far as you want. You can take it to the 7000 bamf if you want to spend the money. In my opinion theres really no reason to buy a new motor if you have the 35 now to start with. Mod the bee otch and grab a hand full of throttle and hang on.
> Smoke


Exactly


----------

